# Got an A in Speech



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

:con 

*faints*


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm envious. That's one of my biggest hang ups, not being able to speak in front of large groups of people. Congratulations. Maybe one day, when I'm 60, I'll be able to do the same.


----------



## dizzy8796 (May 27, 2007)

wow well done! :boogie 

i hate puplic speaking, the last time i did it could barely manage to speak at all, u should b really proud of ur self.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!! How many speeches did you give? What topics? Were you nervous?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome! Well done Poeme! Congratulations! Woohoo! I bet you are surprised. 

gerard


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

That's terrific! Good job! :boogie


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Wooooooo Congrats!!  :banana I'll be lucky to get a C lol.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank you everyone!!

I feel it's my duty to share how this happened:

I was going to get a B or C, for sure. I had four absences in this class. But I spoke to the professor, who said the absences would affect my grade, and told her I have anxieties that sometimes make it hard to leave the house. She said she would need proof. I was befuddled with how to do this because I don't have a primary doctor I see regularly. So at the last moment I asked the counselor I see at college every week for a note, which she was happy to write. Thankfully, this worked.

I don't think it was so much the two speeches (informative and persuasive) I had to do that helped with the grade... I'm positive I didn't do very well! I think it was my participation in class and good effort on the tests. Plus my professor was a sweetheart - a calming, reassuring, and understanding lady - so this made a ton of difference... and made it easier to ask her questions during and after the class.

Lol, this doesn't mean I'm an expert on this subject now, but if I could give one advice to those of you having to take Speech - *choose your professor wisely*! One you would feel comfortable with. It doesn't help to have to go through an anxiety-inducing class with a professor that makes you nervous, breathing down your back...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I took a big risk once in an informative speech in my speech class... I started out with this:

"I can often be found out at night on the bike path getting high. Today I'm going to talk about what is sometimes referred to as the runner's high." 

Luckily, people seemed to really like this attention-getter, including the professor.


----------



## IN_aFoolsPanic (May 25, 2007)

Great job! And you know what? That happened to me the other day too! And not only was it a normal speech, it was a speech where we had to dramatically act out parts of the books we were reading in my Honors Literature class. Half the grade was based on the drama part. I don't think anyone had heard me talk in a class discussion before that day but I got an A and I was so happy


----------

